# titan 440hp



## jimmy_123 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello from the uk

I recently aquired a titan 440hp I know that its a fairly old model.

After a quick google most things that came up came from the US so thought id ask here it has the pressure dial missing but apart from that seems altogether would rebuild it as a matter of course does anyone rate these sprayers Worth repairing or skip it?

Cheers Jimmy


----------



## Finn (Dec 18, 2011)

jimmy_123 said:


> Hello from the uk
> 
> I recently aquired a titan 440hp I know that its a fairly old model.
> 
> ...


Jimmy Good to see you mate, Im In Colorado but Born and Bread in Belfast NI been here since 2009.

Last season I used a Titan 440 impact since then I have used Graco also Titan seems to have a good rep here and I foud it to be very reliable, im not experinced enough in sprayer models to give you any more input that that mate, but over here they are def one of the top models.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello Jimmy
the 440hp is an older model but the fluid section ( pump) and prime valve etc all were used up until the 440i went away and the 440 Impact took its place. the parts are plentiful here dont know about the UK.


----------



## jimmy_123 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks guys will have a hunt this side of the pond for spares

Cheers


----------

